# High B 12 ????



## madthyroid78 (Jan 28, 2014)

I was shocked when i found out my b12 came back flagged as high. I was sure it would be low because fatigue has always been a huge problem for me. Does anyone have any info on the MTHFR gene mutation. I know high b12 is a sign. my b12 is 1790 (200-1100) was the range.


----------



## eternalflame30 (Mar 6, 2013)

Hello, I would also like to know as well. I had to stop taking my B 12 vitamins because my B12 was too high and affecting my Iron in a bad way. I also have severe fatigue so I was shocked as well.

Lisa


----------



## johnc1013 (Oct 13, 2014)

you may want to try methyl b-12 and methyl folate. i've been thinking about getting the MTHFR test done too.

heres a good website on mthfr

http://mthfr.net

and here's a good video






my personal takeaway was this:

1. probably need to get the MTHFR test done just so i know.

2. no harm in trying methyl folate and methyl b-12 in fact just started yesterday.

3. it will either make me feel good or feel good for a week or so then bad, or it will make feel bad right off. (so far its made me feel good)

4. if it makes me bad i.e. jittery then niacin will help counteract that and i need to stop it for a while and work on my gut.

i got all of that either from the website above and/or the last chapter in the SSTM book - i can't remember which.

From the video i got the following:

1. heal the gut first if you think its not right.

2. if i get a bad reaction to the methyl folate or methyl b-12 then almost certainly i've got a gut problem.

the reason as i recall is that the bad bacteria has a folate cycle as well. and b vitamins can feed the bacteria. also stress feeds the bad bacteria.

keep in mind these are just my hypothesis and i experiment on myself a little, but what i'm doing right now is taking raw garlic to kill the bad bacteria and then about 30 minutes later taking some gut support including probiotics, glutamine, fiber etc. i seem to feel a lot better since i started this.

here's another pure speculation by myself (and a newbie at that) as to why your b level is so high. you may indeed have the mthfr mutation. 1 in 2 people do. (thats why i just went ahead and tried it before i get the test) and if your not taking the methyl version which bypasses the mutation then maybe the b vitamins are not getting processed thru the methyl cycle. watch the video on the website to learn more about this. i'm just regurgitating what i can barely remember but still i like to take a stab at things. i learn more that way and the wisdom of the crowd is always there to correct me. good luck.


----------

